# Shelf Over Bed



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Somebody had a cool over the bed shelf recently. IT slid in on a strip mount. Who was that, and did we ever find out where we could order one from??


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=5245&hl=
Found it, here it is.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It was me. I have emailed you.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I did it also and here is a picture from the gallery.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CamperAndy

I like the how the shelf matches the trim.







Did you buy that way or did you stain to match?

Thor


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Thor said:


> CamperAndy
> 
> I like the how the shelf matches the trim.
> 
> ...


Yea, Andy. I have some other questions:
HOw wide is it? Do you have a link to the manufacturer/product?
Does it block the light from the ceiling lite to read by at nite??
Is it mounted in studs in the wall??? or what?
That looks great man. I'm Impressed.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is made by Saunder I think and the came in 3 flavors, White, Natural and Cherry. The DW got it at Fred Myer but I think it was also available at Target and K-Mart.

As for the light it will depend on where they punch the wires in. I have seen lights just about from the wall to the middle of the bed. On mine it is prefect as I am a back reader, it blocks the light in my eyes but lights up the book. If you are a belly reader, your book will up against the wall and it will block it.

I did have to customize it some for the trailer and will take more picture to show the process used to hold it in place.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like survey time here...

Are you a 'Back Reader' or a 'Belly Reader'?

Inquiring minds want to know!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. I am a back reader myself... But then sometimes I'm a belly reader, or even a side reader. I guess that makes me RPC (Reading Position Challenged)


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like survey time here...
> 
> Are you a 'Back Reader' or a 'Belly Reader'?
> 
> ...


Never read a back, or a belly.







Read a palm once.








Serious, i've never heard it referred to as back or belly readers. What qualifies each? Just curious.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Read, I ll wait for the movie







I can see the television just fine

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Kind of a personal questiont there Doug









I'm with John.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Are you a 'Back Reader' or a 'Belly Reader'?


I'm neither one. Talk about challenged...........When I'm on my back, I can't see over my belly. And when I'm on my belly, I keep rocking back and forth and get too dizzy to read anything! Geez, what's a guy to do?
















Mark


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Are you a 'Back Reader' or a 'Belly Reader'?
> 
> 
> I'm neither one. Talk about challenged...........When I'm on my back, I can't see over my belly. And when I'm on my belly, I keep rocking back and forth and get too dizzy to read anything! Geez, what's a guy to do?
> ...


LOL, that's funny man


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I did not answer all of the question posed to me earlier as I had to run but now that I get back I see there was a hijack!!!! Funny how innocent comments can go off on a tangent. That is better then the gutter, some of the guys I work with would have driven the comments I made right straight into the gutter but since this is a family site it is good to see it stay clean.

Now back our regular program (at lest for this post!).

The support is screwed directly into the studs of the slide. Not counting the corners, since I did not get that long of a shelf (it is 36"), there are 3 studs in the slide and and they are the best place to put the screws. Once the support is screwed in the shelf actually just slides in and gravity holds it.

Now you say that can not be good in a trailer bouncing down the road. So I drilled two holes through the shelf into the support and dropped a dowel into each. Now it will not go anywhere and if I want to take it down I just pull two dowels and slide the shelf out of the support.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Are you a 'Back Reader' or a 'Belly Reader'?
> 
> 
> I'm neither one. Talk about challenged...........When I'm on my back, I can't see over my belly. And when I'm on my belly, I keep rocking back and forth and get too dizzy to read anything! Geez, what's a guy to do?
> ...


That was good.







I'll have to remember that one.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Reading in Bed??????









I thought beds are for 2 things and 2 things only - sleeping & ....... (I meant watching TV)









Thor


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I did it also and here is a picture from the gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI!
This is a neat shelf. In my new 2006 27RSDS, it has a shelf built-in in the queen bedroom, and in the rear slide. Also has cabinet area in the rear slide for storage. I thought that was a neat improvement! sunny 
Darlene action


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

These shelves look really nice. you say they are mounted at the studs, but how do you find the studs?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> These shelves look really nice.Â you say they are mounted at the studs, but how do you find the studs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a couple of different stud finders on the market. You can get a low cost density type finder for less then $20. They are real easy to use and work great.

Here is a link. Zircon Stud Finders


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The installing was a breeze. There is a wedge shape strip of wood that gets fastened to the wall with 4 screws (plugs and/or studs) Was fastened and level the shelf slides on from the side and locks in place. Done!

They have corner ones and in a variety of sizes

Thor


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

[quote name='Thor' date='Feb 15 2006, 09:58 PM']









The installing was a breeze. There is a wedge shape strip of wood that gets fastened to the wall with 4 screws (plugs and/or studs) Was fastened and level the shelf slides on from the side and locks in place. Done!

They have corner ones and in a variety of sizes

Thor
[snapback]81849[/snapback]​[/quote
What the measurements of the self? Width and depth.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like survey time here...
> 
> Are you a 'Back Reader' or a 'Belly Reader'?
> 
> ...


I can only belly read/watch TV for a short amount of time. I like 3 pillows behind my back and a nice bright sunny light to read with...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I measured the shelves.

The shelf above the bed is 36" x 6"
The corner shelf is 12" x 12"

You can purchase them in a variety of sizes from 12" to 48"

Thor


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I have been watching this post with great interest, and really would like to perform this mod. Today, I stopped at Home Depot and found the corner shelf, along with the "mantle" shelf that would be placed over the headboard.

The Home Depot I was at this afternoon only stocked the 24" shelves,..did you guys install the 36"??

I would think the 24" is to short.

Mike


----------

